# OEM oil pan heater ... do I need one?



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I am getting ready to order a Cruze sedan with the 1.6 and manual and I'm trying to decide what add-ons I want. I can't decide if the oil pan heater would really be useful where I live ... I'm in Delaware and we usually have only a few days in below 20F, single digits pretty rare and 0F very rare. I can probably put the car in the garage if there's a really cold snap. I read in an another thread that for the 1st gen diesels, the oil pan heater had a thermostat and didn't even come on until -18C in which case it would basically never even come on for me. Is that the case for the Gen 2 heater as well? My inclination is to skip it but curious if anyone has any different thoughts.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

According to the manual it's the same. Won't come on till -18c


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It probably is the exact same heater..

In Toronto you don't need it unless you want to maximize your engine life (you will probably total it before that happens).

In Delaware you definitely don't need it.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks guys! That answers that then. Both my 87 Mercedes and 05 Jeep have block heaters and I never once plugged them in since they always started without trouble ... in hindsight I worry if it caused them any unnecessary wear (both still run fine). But if the Cruze's heater won't ever even turn on there's nothing to gain from it. One decision made easier. :happy:


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

In frigid weather , 2017 cruze diesel warms up coolant and cabin faster than my gassers. 
Impressive engineering! All four of my Vw tdis took nearly a half hour to warm up in similar weather and driving.
Gassers: 015 ss sedan, 016 sonic lt , 2005 gto.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

It was 0 degrees here in KY a few days this winter and in the single digits for a week or so straight. My car never failed to start or even struggled really. It would take the time the glow plugs needed to work, but never more than a few seconds.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

HondaTech2016 said:


> It was 0 degrees here in KY a few days this winter and in the single digits for a week or so straight. My car never failed to start or even struggled really. It would take the time the glow plugs needed to work, but never more than a few seconds.


Ditto. Also in KY.

There were some days that the temperature gauge never hit normal operating temperature because it was really, really cold, but no starting or drivability issues. The heated steering wheel really has me spoiled.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

absolutely not

first winter of the gen1 i couldnt used my pan heater cuz the cord was on recall for fires

car started fine to -51f w/o the oil pan heater

when i have used it, you can just BARELY feel the tip of the dipstick being warmer than when not plugged in.


----------

